# يذهب مكاني



## Afsar

Hi everyone
Could someone please tell me is that a correct sentence?

لقد دعاني جاري الي الطعام لكنني لا أستطيع الذهاب الى بيته بسبب المرض فهل ستذهب الى هناك مكاني?


----------



## آمين

> فهل ستذهب الى هناك مكاني



I did not understand this.


----------



## إسكندراني

مكاني means instead of me. And my only comment is drop the س from ستذهب to indicate you're suggesting the verb rather than directly asking if he is going to.


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

فهل أنت ذاهب بدلًا عني
فهلَّا ذهبت بدلًا عني


----------



## Afsar

إسكندراني said:


> مكاني means instead of me. And my only comment is drop the س from ستذهب to indicate you're suggesting the verb rather than directly asking if he is going to.



شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إسكندراني said:


> مكاني means instead of me. And my only comment is drop the س from ستذهب to indicate you're suggesting the verb rather than directly asking if he is going to.


I'm very sure that مكاني in dialects could have the meaning instead of me 
but I have not come across that in classical Arabic, instead of me is expressed/said by بدلًا عني
are you sure?


----------



## إسكندراني

فخذ أحدنا مكانه إنا نراك من المحسنين
وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج
من القرآن الكريم


----------



## آمين

إسكندراني said:


> فخذ أحدنا مكانه إنا نراك من المحسنين
> وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج
> من القرآن الكريم



Found it in HW - is it a preposition?


----------



## akhooha

> Originally Posted by *إسكندراني:*
> فخذ أحدنا مكانه إنا نراك من المحسنين
> وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج
> من القرآن الكريم





آمين said:


> Found it in HW - is it a preposition?


مكان is a noun.


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إسكندراني said:


> فخذ أحدنا مكانه إنا نراك من المحسنين
> وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج
> من القرآن الكريم



hmm, I think مكان  here function as a noun to mean place,
 it doesn't carry the meaning instead of
"so one of us took his place..."
I don't think that مكان has the meaning instead of, but in dialects it has
all what I know is that اذهب is transitive, 
so مكاني will be considered a حال
and I don't think you can attach الضمائر to a حال
so it seems wrong to me( from  modern arabic and classical arabic point of view)
اذهب بدلًا عني , is the correct
can anyone here add more information


----------



## آمين

akhooha said:


> مكان is a noun.



I ask because in HW it already says MAKANA - generally HW only gives the Irab on stuff like prepositions. I take it that this is always going to be a Mafoo Mutalq like the word سبحان usually is.


----------



## إسكندراني

فخذ أحدنا مكانه is a request, not a statement.
and ومن أراد استبدال زوج مكان زوج clearly means 'instead of'.

Thinking again, you're half-right; it's not used in _any_ situation to mean 'instead of'. Perhaps a better translation is 'in place of'.


----------



## آمين

إسكندراني said:


> Thinking again, you're half-right; it's not used in _any_ situation to mean 'instead of'. Perhaps a better translation is 'in place of'.



Am I not getting something here? In Hans Wehr - it clearly does give one of the meaning: "instead of"


----------



## إسكندراني

You can't use it in a situation like 'start working instead of just complaining', here we must use بدل


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إسكندراني said:


> You can't use it in a situation like 'start working instead of just complaining', here we must use بدل



so what would be the اعراب of مكاني in اذهب مكاني if it's a true structure?


----------



## آمين

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> so what would be the اعراب of مكاني in اذهب مكاني if it's a true structure?



As far as I know - مكانِيْ anything with such Ya ending - the 'irab is always same and in a category of its own. Without the Ya - I think this word would always be used with Fatha مكانَ


----------



## cherine

Here's an example from the Qur'an (from the book الدر المصون، للحلبيd):

اعراب الآية رقم ( 78 ) من سورة ( يوسف ){ قَالُواْ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلْعَزِيزُ إِنَّ لَهُ أَباً شَيْخاً كَبِيراً فَخُذْ أَحَدَنَا مَكَانَهُ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ }



قوله تعالى: {مَكَانَهُ}: فيه وجهان أحدهما: ـ وهو الظاهر ـ أنَّ "مكانَه" نصب على الظرفِ، والعامل فيه "خُذْ". والثاني: أنه ضَمَّن "خُذْ" معنى "اجْعَلْ" فيكونُ "مكانَه" في محل المفعول الثاني. وقال الزمخشري: "فَخُذْه بَدَلَه على جهةِ الاسترهان أو الاستبعاد".



Personally, I was going for the first interpretation, and it fits with the example we have اذهب مكاني where مكاني would be a ظرف مكان، والياء ضمير مبني في محل جر مضاف إليه


----------



## إسكندراني

But interestingly, الزمخشري equates it to بدل here, though it is not useable everywhere we can use بدل


----------



## analeeh

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> so what would be the اعراب of مكاني in اذهب مكاني if it's a true structure?



Assuming you mean إعراب as in clarification of the sentence, it's a مفعول فيه; a noun that acts like a preposition in English but is noun-like in other ways. I imagine that it would be described as مفعول فيه منصوب بالكسرة لاتصاله بضمير الياء or something like that because it is vowelled مَكَانِي and lacks an explicit accusative ending; 'instead of him' would be مكانَهُ.


----------



## cherine

المفعول فيه هو ظرف المكان، والإعراب لا يختلف عما أورده الحلبي في إعرابه للآية. لكن المفعول فيه/الظرف لا يُنصب بالكسرة، بل نقول إنه منصوب بالفتحة، منع من ظهورها اتصال الظرف بالياء
At least, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

cherine said:


> المفعول فيه هو ظرف المكان، والإعراب لا يختلف عما أورده الحلبي في إعرابه للآية. لكن المفعول فيه/الظرف لا يُنصب بالكسرة، بل نقول إنه منصوب بالفتحة، منع من ظهورها اتصال الظرف بالياء
> At least, if I remember correctly.


but اذهب is intransitive
according to the dictionary: ذهب فعل لازم و يمكن ان يتعدى بواسطة بعض لأحرف
so it is impossible for ذهب to have a مفعول به that's why I see اذهب مكاني is grammatically wrong 
I couldn't find any resource where مكان means *instead of
and the verse (ومن أراد استبدال زوج مكان زوج) or ( أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير)
the verb استبدل could be used with a باء or without it, it will still mean the same thing
بدلَ الشيء شيئا آخر and بدل الشيء بشيءٍ أخر are both correct*


----------



## cherine

I think you're confusing مفعول به with مفعول فيه . Here, مكان is a مفعول فيه which means ظرف .


----------

